
CSS Mint – A Lightweight and Simple to Use UI Kit - amdsouza92
http://arunmichaeldsouza.github.io/CSS-Mint/
======
styfle
Is there a demo page where we can try it?

~~~
amdsouza92
You can try it out on Codepen or JSFiddle, just include CSS Mint via CDN -
[https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/css-mint/1.4.3/css-
mint.min.css](https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/css-mint/1.4.3/css-mint.min.css) and
follow the examples.

